# biggest forum?



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

what is the most used reptile forum? not only in the uk i mean worldwide.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

its hard to say, this one has to at least make the list though, easily the UK's biggest forum.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Probz Kingsnake.com


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

chris_wade said:


> what is the most used reptile forum? not only in the uk i mean worldwide.


As a multi use forum? I'd say this one

But there are ones that specify on just 1 species like 

ballpythons forum
kingsnake forum

and so on

Not many cover everything like this on : victory:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

yeh i know this one is huge and easily the biggest in the uk but i imagine there are massive worldwide ones. just wouldnt mind joining one as well as this. ill take a look at kingsnake


----------



## Dork Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

You could have a scan of Big Boards, not everything is listed though.

Example;
ÖÐ¹ú³èÎïÍø - ÖÐ¹ú³èÎïÆóÒµÍø - China Pet Net

God knows if it's just Cats & Dogs though.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

just came across the reptile rooms, seems pretty busy


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

This forum has to be one of the top ten surely?


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

i think this is the best reptile forum around. but seeing as this is so busy im sure theres got to be american or other ones abroad that are far busier. i dont like the lay out of kingsnake forums unless im doing something wrong lol


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

i bet this forum has the most mad people on it though:crazy:


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

If we are allowed to count non-reptile forums then Warseer :whistling2:.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

kingsnake.com without a doubt.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

how do the forums work on there? unless im looking in thw wrong place? they are laid out really poorly, nothing like this


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

kingsnake is massive but is mainly used by americans... I really don't like the way that is layed out either...


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

chris_wade said:


> *i think this is the best reptile forum around*. but seeing as this is so busy im sure theres got to be american or other ones abroad that are far busier. i dont like the lay out of kingsnake forums unless im doing something wrong lol


How do you measure this?


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

For some stats you can look here...
ReptiRank - Top Reptile Sites for Snakes, Lizards, Iguanas, Turtles, and Reptiles - Rankings - All Sites
Exotic Pet Sites : Rankings - All Sites


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah i would hae to agree i think this forum is probably the largest in the uk but some of the others are probably very close. i would imagine that kingsnake is probably the biggest


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

chris_wade said:


> how do the forums work on there? unless im looking in thw wrong place? they are laid out really poorly, nothing like this


Each forum has it's own URL, so you just bookmark the ones you are interested in and go straight there. The forums themselves are huge... there is a forum solely for rat snakes for example which has many new posts per day... I would imagine if there were solely a rat snake forum on here, it would barely be used. Corns of course have their own forum which is very busy. So if you added all the posts for each snake type together and lumped them all in to one snake forum like we have here... well... I doubt you would be able to keep up.

The key thing about them too is that all forums are animal related. No off topic sections which is probably what gives forums like this one high bandwidth. It was certainly the case with CView in its day and LF in its day and will probably be the case with whichever one becomes fashionable next.


----------

